# FS: Computer Parts



## liquidshadow (Apr 15, 2009)

*Coolmax CUG-700W Green PSU - $65 shipped

EVGA 8800GTX (Stock Cooler) - $85 shipped or $100 shipped with HR-03 or $115 shipped w/ EK FB8800GTX WB

Thermalright HR-03 - $15 shipped

D-Tek Fuzion Block - $30 shipped

EK FC8800GTX - $50 shipped*

SOLD:
Intel C2Q Q6600 G0 stepping - SOLD to comp24seven on Anandtech
G-Skill 4GB DDR2-800 GBHZ - SOLD to Mitch? on CF
Seagate 320GB HDD - SOLD to hackordie on Hardforum
Asus P5K Deluxe Wifi-AP - SOLD to Ronbo on Hardforum
Maxter 200GB IDE HDD - SOLD to topslop1 on Hardforum
WD Raptor 150GB - SOLD to TurK-FX on Hardforum


----------



## thandakid (Apr 19, 2009)

Will you ship in UAE dubai


----------



## Aastii (Apr 19, 2009)

thandakid said:


> Will you ship in UAE dubai



Why? If what is in your post is what your system actually is all of that stuff will be a downgrade


----------



## just a noob (Apr 19, 2009)

is the ek block copper or nickel plated version?


----------



## liquidshadow (Apr 20, 2009)

its the copper version. and for international shipping, i'd need a paypal confirmed address and the funds to ship it out.


----------



## teamhex (Apr 22, 2009)

*G-Skill 4GB DDR2-800 HZ* - $60 shipped
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145

*Coolmax 700W Green PSU* - $75 shipped
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159085


*Seagate 320GB HDD* - $35 shipped
Ok Price

*EVGA 8800GTX naked* - $120 shipped or $180 shipped w/ EK FB8800GTX WB 
Brand new 9800gt's can be got for 100 bux at frys. OC it and its about the same as the gtx. I guess if you included the Block you could get 150 or so.

Sorry, just had to post..


----------



## liquidshadow (Apr 22, 2009)

teamhex said:


> *G-Skill 4GB DDR2-800 HZ* - $60 shipped
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145
> 
> *Coolmax 700W Green PSU* - $75 shipped
> ...



Coolmax PSU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817159058&Tpk=cug 700w

That's not the same RAM. The HZ RAM have been shown to clock up to DDR2-1200.

You do realize the 8800GTX is a better card especially with more stream processors and it can also be overclocked? Also you realize that the 9800gt is pretty much a rebranded 8800GT right? But you do have a point, price edited.

I also do not know why you are doing this in my thread, so if you could please refrain or simply PM me, I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 22, 2009)

liquidshadow said:


> I also do not know why you are doing this in my thread, so if you could please refrain or simply PM me, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.



He doesn't mean anything by it, I don't know how much you've bought/sold on here, but we do it to help you get it sold more than anything.

Ands can you give me a link the exact RAM you're selling? I might be interested.


----------



## lovely? (Apr 22, 2009)

if you can do $30 for the HD i might be interested.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 22, 2009)

teamhex said:


> *G-Skill 4GB DDR2-800 HZ* - $60 shipped
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231145
> 
> *Coolmax 700W Green PSU* - $75 shipped
> ...



Haha, thank you  His prices are pretty damn steep, considering that he is selling something used for more then it is new


----------



## lovely? (Apr 22, 2009)

well as long as the drive is 7200rpm, SATA, and $30 i might buy it lol.


----------



## liquidshadow (Apr 22, 2009)

Motoxrdude said:


> Haha, thank you  His prices are pretty damn steep, considering that he is selling something used for more then it is new



Again, those links are not accurate.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 22, 2009)

liquidshadow said:


> Again, those links are not accurate.



Ok, I believe you


----------



## liquidshadow (Apr 22, 2009)

I mean, I'm not trying to be hostile to anyone, I know better than that, I've been around here since 2005 albeit a long hiatus for the last year or so. Good to be back though.

RAM Link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231065

Probably the best overclocking DDR2 RAM, as tested in XS Forums and several other review sites.


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 23, 2009)

I'll take the ram for $50 shipped then. Confirm it and i'll paypal asap.


----------



## lovely? (Apr 23, 2009)

liquidshadow said:


> Probably the best overclocking DDR2 RAM, as tested in XS Forums and several other review sites.



idk about that, this reaper ram im running will do 4-5-5-15 @1100mhz, albeit at 2.4v but still lol. and i am interested in the HD


----------



## Mitch? (Apr 23, 2009)

lovely? said:


> idk about that, this reaper ram im running will do 4-5-5-15 @1100mhz, albeit at 2.4v but still lol. and i am interested in the HD



My mushkin will do 1150 @ 4-5-5-15 at 2.2. haven't memtested thoroughly, but never had an issue when it was clocked tat high (about 2 weeks).
It's only 2gb though, so time for an upgrade


----------



## liquidshadow (Apr 23, 2009)

Lovely, I"ll sell the HDD to you, PM me


----------



## teamhex (Apr 23, 2009)

I didn't mean to make you mad or anything dude, im just saying you can get ram that's pretty much the same for cheaper. When you post on these forums(especially when selling stuff) expect people to make a negative comment. That and people know about hardware and what its worth(usually) so expect to get the minimum of what you want. I just figured ram that runs stock at 1000 compared to 800.....


----------



## liquidshadow (Apr 24, 2009)

teamhex said:


> I didn't mean to make you mad or anything dude, im just saying you can get ram that's pretty much the same for cheaper. When you post on these forums(especially when selling stuff) expect people to make a negative comment. That and people know about hardware and what its worth(usually) so expect to get the minimum of what you want. I just figured ram that runs stock at 1000 compared to 800.....



I understand, I was just assuming that most people on here would know about these RAM as they were highly sought after before DDR3 became big. And yes, I do know that people know about hardware and their worth, but like every other computer forum's FS section, I would appreciate if people send criticism through PM, because usually, doing it in the thread is not allowed in most other forums.


----------



## liquidshadow (Apr 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 28, 2009)

is the fusion block v2?


----------



## liquidshadow (Apr 29, 2009)

No it's a V1


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 29, 2009)

dam already got the V1


----------

